# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > مبتدی: موتور گرافیکی

## sina7650

سلام دوستان
ببخشید ogre فرقش با directX , openGL چیه ؟
و اینکه واسه گرافیک گیم حتما باید کد بنویسم یا با تری دی مکس تنها هم کارم راه میفته
اگه ممکنه یه کم خوب توضیح بدین یه سری ابهاماتم برطرف شه و یه نقشه راه برام ترسیم کنید
ممنون

----------


## royayeabadi

فکر نکنم به تنهایی از مکس بتونید استفاده کنید و باید از انجین های بازی سازی هم استفاده کنید.

----------


## sina7650

آره انجین رو که مطمئنا باید استفاده کرد مثلا یونیتی
من منظورم فقط بخش گرافیک گیم بود

----------


## amir9480

directx opengl و امثال اینها موتور رندر و api هستند ولی ogre موتور گرافیکیه

خود ogre هم مبنای کارش موتورهای رندره اگه تو سورسش بگردی میفهمی چی میگم
موتور های رندر با درایور گرافیک سر و کار دارن و کار برنامه نویسا رو خیلی راحت کردن
وگرنه مثل گذشته هر وقت میخواستید بازی بسازید تنها کاری که میتونستید روی گرافیک انجام بدید این بود که فقط بگید هر پیکسل صفحه چه رنگی باشه...
مطمعا باش فکر کردن بهش هم سر آدم رو درد میاره چه برسه به این که انجامش بده 

برای گرافیک هم دو تا راه داری 
اول اینکه بشینی از پایه گرافیک انجین بنویسی
دومین راه هم اینه که از گرافیک انجین های آماده استفاده کنی و فقط کار شیدر نویسی رندرینگ رو انجام بدی .
موتور های گرافیکی مثل irrlicht . ogre
یا ایرانیاش kge و dark hammer 
میتونی استفاده کنی.
اگه میخوای سطح پایین تر کار کنی میتونی از sdl استفاده کنی


درضمن اگه میخوای کمتر کد نویسی کنی بهتره از یه انجین مثل یونیتی یا neoaxis استفاده کنی . البته اگه میخوای محیط کار بازی سازیت شبیه تری دی مکس باشه میتونه از انجین blender استفاده کنی . اگه نمی خوای کد نویسی کنی 001 engine و game maker گزینه های خوبین .

----------


## sina7650

خب امیر جان ممنون از پاسخت
ولی هنوز ابهامات زیادی دارم
بیا اصلا از اول شروع کنیم
من دانشجو کارشناسی نرم افزار هستم و زبان های زیادی رو هم کار کردم
c , C++‎ , C#‎ , vb , java , html , css , javascript , jquery , ajax , xml , json , sql , php   و . . .
یعنی از لحاظ برنامه نویسی مشکلی ندارم
تو زمینه گرافیک هم در حال حاضر فقط فتوشاپ
الان تصمیم گرفتم بیام سمت بازی سازی ( تحت پلتفرم های مختلف علی الخصوص موبایل )
نمیدونم باید از کجا شروع کنم
دوست دارم یه نقشه راه واسم ترسیم کنی که بدونم باید برم دنبال یادگیری چه چیزایی و وقتمو صرف کارای بی خود نکنم
هدفم هم تولید بازی های با کیفیت و تجاری هست ( گیم میکر و . . . دیگه از سن و سال ما گذشته  :لبخند گشاده!:  )
ممنون میشم اگر کمکم کنی  :قلب:

----------


## amir9480

اگه میخوای وقتت تلف نشه اول از همه باید یه گروه تشکیل بدی بازی سازی تجاری کار یه نفر نیست 
میتونی تو همین انجمن هم دنبالشون بگردی 
موتور های بازی unreal engine و cry engine کیفیت خیلی بالایی دارن بهتره سراغ ساخت گرافیک از پایه نری چون اقلا یه سال وقتت رو باید روش بذاری 
تا گرافیک آماده شه البته اگه شیدر ها رو آماده و نودبیس انویدیا استفاده کنی.

گفتی که میخوای روی پلت فرم موبایل کار کنی این شد یه چیزی چون طراح یه نفره موبایل زیاد داشتیم که بازیشون میلیونی شد

برای طراحی گرافیک پایه - متاسفانه فقط درباره ی اندروید اطلاعات دارم -  اول از هم باید با open gl es
اگه درست نوشته باشم .  کار کنی
android sdk . java jdk
هم لازم داری

اگه نمیخوای از پایه گرافیک بنویسی 
میتونی از یونیتی استفاده کنی shiva هم خوبه

ولی اگه هدفت کد نویسیه میتونی از gameplay3d
| sio2 | ogre | irrlicht   
البته دوتای اولی بهتره برای موبایل
برای فیزیک هم اگه بازیت دوبعدیه میتونی از box2d استفاده کنی ولی اگه سه بعدیه میتونی از bullet استفاده کنی. 

پیشنهادم اینه که بری سراغ انجین های آماده 
kochol یکی از ایرانیاست که با چند نفر نشست انجین ساخت باور کن کار خیلی سختیه
کارش بیشتر از پنج سال طول کشید تا قابل استفاده بازی ها بشه.   بازی سیاووش رو هم از kge استفاده کرده .  اگه آنلاین باشه در زمینه گرافیک میتونی ازش راهنمایی بگیری

در ضمن چون گفتی فقط فتوشاپ بهتره بری بازی دوبعدی بسازی چون بازی سه بعدی نیاز داره مدل سازی کنی و انیمشن سه بعدی بسازی

پیشنهاد آخر من یونیتیه خیلیا هنوز استفاده  میکنن
شما برو سایت indiedb برو دنبال یونیتی بگرد قسمت بازیاش رو نگاه کنی اقلا دوسال طول میکشه تا همه بازی هایی که ساختن رو تموم کنی .    یکی از قشنگ ترین بازیاش بازی distance هست که من تریلرش رو دیدم .   بازی مبارزه در خلیج عدن رو هم با یونیتی ساختن.   یونیتی رو اصلا دست کم نگیر.

http://www.aparat.com/v/Xs7dB/%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B6%DB%8C%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AA%DB%8C_%  D8%AF%D8%B1_%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AF_%DB%8C%D9%88%  D9%86%DB%8C%D8%AA%DB%8C_%DB%B5_%D8%AF%D8%B1_GDC_%D  B%B2%DB%B0%DB%B1%DB%B5


http://www.aparat.com/v/fIl3d

----------


## sina7650

آره با یکی از دوستان بازی ساز که صحبت می کردم به شدت توصیه کرد بیام سمت یونیتی
و واسه گرافیکش هم گفت با همون تری دی مکس و مایا و . . . میشه و نیازی به کد نویسی ogre یا opengl و . . . نیست
و خوبیش هم اینه که همه نوع خروجی بهت میده مثلا هم واسه ویندوز هم اندروید هم آی او اس و . . .
در ضمن قوانین فیزیک هم توی خودش پیاده سازی شده
مثلا جاذبه زمین و سرعت و جرم و شتاب و . . .
و نکته خیلی مثبت دیگش هم اینه که بازی تحت شبکه هم میشه باهاش ساخت
با توجه به شرایط موجود من فکر میکنم بهترین کار همین باشه که بیام سمت تری دی مکس و یونیتی
احتمالا با یکی دو سال کار کردن بشه یه گیم خوب نوشت

ممنون امیر جان
از آشنایی باهات خوشحال شدم
شما خودت تو زمینه گیم تا چه حد پیش رفتی ؟

----------


## amir9480

من تو برنامه نویسی کاملا مبتدی ام و فعلا دارم C#‎ و C++‎ یاد میگیرم. مایا رو نسبتا بلدم
فتوشاپ سی سی بلدم
با FL studio کار میکنم
یه fps نیمه کاره هم تو یونیتی نوشتم

درباره  انجین ها کلا علاقه دارم یه ابزار بازی سازی بسازم ولی هنوز دست به کیبورد نشدم .  این اطلاعاتی هم که بهت دادم پیش زمینه این کاره و تقریبا به سایت اکثر انجین ها رفتم . اکثرا دانلود کردم از raycasting engine که گرافیکش در حد باقالیه تا آنریل و کرای
سورس اکثر انجین ها رو هم دانلود کردم و بیشتر از همه به kge علاقه دارم و اگه بشه حتما یه روزی ازش استفاده میکنم. این تابستون هم میخوام بشینم با دایرکت ایکس کار کردن رو یاد بگیرم.

----------

